# The Canadian Maple Syrup Cartel



## CanOz (5 January 2013)

I just listened to the author of the Blm'berg business week article tell about the cartel in Quebec and a heist of 30 million CDN of the great golden syrup....

Similar article here.

I think they said 13 x the price of crude oil...

Enjoy!

CanOz


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 January 2013)

CanOz said:


> I just listened to the author of the Blm'berg business week article tell about the cartel in Quebec and a heist of 30 million CDN of the great golden syrup....
> 
> Similar article here.
> 
> ...




I guess Canadian Maple Syrup is like Vegemite.

I very rarely have it unless on a long drive in the Arnage and need a wakeup at a McDonalds or Hungry Jacks. I can't even remember which one serves it, maybe both.

It is an acquired taste and if someone like the above can make moolah out of scamming it, I for one applaud them.

Disclosure: I prefer Vegemite. 

gg


----------



## McLovin (5 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I guess Canadian Maple Syrup is like Vegemite.
> 
> I very rarely have it unless on a long drive in the Arnage and need a wakeup at a McDonalds or Hungry Jacks. I can't even remember which one serves it, maybe both.
> 
> ...




GG

You haven't tasted life until you've had an old fashioned, made well, with a touch of maple syrup in it.

I may have to make myself one this evening.


----------



## DocK (5 January 2013)

World of difference between the real maple syrup and the maple flavoured stuff they use at McDonalds etc.  I keep the real stuff for the discerning adults in the family and the cheap imitation for the kids to pour over pancakes  Far too expensive to be used indiscriminately - and now I know why


----------



## Smurf1976 (5 January 2013)

Bought 3 boxes of maple syrup cookies in Canada a few months ago. They were intended as presents but suffice to say that only 1 box made it back to Australia uneaten.

Very nice.


----------



## CanOz (5 January 2013)

Smurf1976 said:


> Bought 3 boxes of maple syrup cookies in Canada a few months ago. They were intended as presents but suffice to say that only 1 box made it back to Australia uneaten.
> 
> Very nice.




LOL, where did you go Smurf? See any cool hydro electric facilities?


----------



## Smurf1976 (5 January 2013)

CanOz said:


> LOL, where did you go Smurf? See any cool hydro electric facilities?



Didn't really see much of Canada as such, just did a day trip over the border (at Niagra Falls) from the US whilst on holiday there. Wouldn't mind going to Canada properly some day though.

Incidentally, the tour bus did stop at a hydro-electric dam. There's one part of me that wanted to point out the errors in what the bus driver said so far as things electrical are concerned. Then there's the other part of me that said stuff it, I'm on holidays and would rather look at the scenery without worrying about any spillways, tailraces or switchyards. 

The latter half won out. Falls, maple biscuits, nice lunch at a restaurant, walk in park and so on. I took a photo of the dam and then proceeded to look at more natural things.


----------



## CanOz (6 January 2013)

Smurf1976 said:


> Didn't really see much of Canada as such, just did a day trip over the border (at Niagra Falls) from the US whilst on holiday there. Wouldn't mind going to Canada properly some day though.
> 
> Incidentally, the tour bus did stop at a hydro-electric dam. There's one part of me that wanted to point out the errors in what the bus driver said so far as things electrical are concerned. Then there's the other part of me that said stuff it, I'm on holidays and would rather look at the scenery without worrying about any spillways, tailraces or switchyards.
> 
> The latter half won out. Falls, maple biscuits, nice lunch at a restaurant, walk in park and so on. I took a photo of the dam and then proceeded to look at more natural things.




My whole home province is just maple trees and hydro electric facilities....

I think we have four or five on the largest river in New Brunswick, the St.John river.

CanOz


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 January 2013)

CanOz said:


> My whole home province is just maple trees and hydro electric facilities....
> 
> I think we have four or five on the largest river in New Brunswick, the St.John river.
> 
> CanOz




Sounds beautiful.

Good on you Canoz.

gg


----------



## Buckfont (6 January 2013)

Beautiful tasting stuff. I have 2 bottles in the cupboard and a 1/2 a one in the fridge.

I watched this YT clip many months ago on the historical harvesting of the syrup. Worth a look and read the blurb beneath the footage. Interesting stuff that I hope you may enjoy. Bf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUms8I4t4EA


----------

